

Ask HN:How to get an internship with a VC Backed Startup - timz1290

I am a sophomore in College studying computer science right now and I am looking for a summer internship. I've always been interested in entrepreneurship but most startups do not have formal internship programs. What is the best way to get involved with web development startups? Should I just cold call them?
======
brk
Throw your credentials together and hit up some companies that you admire.

VC backed companies are almost always fond of free labor, provided that it is
good labor.

At a past company, I had some guy come to our office looking for an intern
position. He was just going to various companies in the office complex where
we were based and seeing what they had available. I liked his drive and the
fact that he seemed to present himself well, so I gave him a job for 2
summers. It was a good deal for both of us, he learned a ton, and was cheap
labor :)

------
shafqat
Shoot me an e-mail (shafqat at newscred dot com)... We might have an open
position, but can also point you to some others.

------
yeti
We have had a couple of CS interns work with us (1 on remote basis), and it's
been great for both sides.. send me an email if you're interested simon a/t
frenzoo d/o/t com.

